# Boring Hobby



## ASAI (Mar 2, 2009)

Getting bored watching Must Bubble. Durn, little bugs seemed to have really like the 1/2 F-Pack Addition. I would check the SG, but am afraid the way they are going, they would eat myONLY Hydrometer.

So, it was either try to figure out how to use graphic software, or do income tax.


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope you added Sorbate before adding the 1/2 f-pac


----------



## ASAI (Mar 2, 2009)

tepe said:


> I hope you added Sorbate before adding the 1/2 f-pac




Thanks, for looking out for me. I put the details in another post. Put half F-Pac in Primary, will add the rest when stabilized.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2009)

Tepe he is trying to add flavor and boost alcohol by adding half the f-pack up front. He does NOT want to add sorbate now or it will never ferment. He just started the kit!


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2009)

I stand corrected! 

Didn't know thought it wasthat kit.



Thought it was a new post.


Thanks appleman for the heads up


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 2, 2009)

ASAI...how does your bird live with that cat????


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

Is that ABV or APV? It should read ABV for Alcohol By Volume.


----------



## ASAI (Mar 2, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> ASAI...how does your bird live with that cat????




The TRUE Alpha Male knows HE IS; and don't need to worry about what is behind him. They get along fine, they are 2 of "MY" Grandkids. The other 2 are the cats twin brother, and the token submissive female,(75# of vicious attack Pit-Bull). When Grand Pa sleeps over, they all sneak in at night and try to get the sweet spot with out waking me up.


----------



## ASAI (Mar 2, 2009)

wade said:


> Is that ABV or APV? It should read ABV for Alcohol By Volume.




Thanks Wade, Wonder if I will ever get any good at proof reading.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

Pun intended "Proof" reading!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2009)

And we all know that Wade never makes a typo!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey watch it buddy with the fat fingers, your no better!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2009)

wade said:


> Hey watch it buddy with the fat fingers, your no better!!!!!




I've heard of FAST fingers not fat ones...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2009)

Now boys, can't we agree to disagree? (And by the way it is you're no better)









Look what you started Wade saying that he spelled it wrong!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2009)

I would also like to add that your label is great. The cat and bird remind me of one of my sister's birds they used to have. The bird was a cockatiel and could say some words and phrases. The birds would fly around in the house pretty much at will and they had cats also. They didn't seem to bother the birds. Somebody thought it was funny to teach the bird a simple little phrase. "Here kittty, kitty, kitty!" The bird would escape the house once in a while and would come back in a while. One day it didn't come back. Then a year or so later, they were at the neighbor's house and saw a bird in the cage. Gee, they thought, that looks just like my bird that came up missing last year. It kind of clinched it when it spoke up and said "Here kity, kity, kitty!" They got the bird back..........................


----------

